# Mantis incentives to climb branches



## Saebjorn9 (Jul 29, 2012)

So I've got a single chinese mantis right now L4. She ONLY hangs from the top of her cage. I've only seen her come down when I drop a cricket in, but when shes just chilling out she'll hang from the top of the cage and walk around as she pleases. I've tried branches, live plants, woody vines even. EVERYTHING. Is this just something to expect from captive mantises or do you guys have any tricks to motivate them to explore their cage and climb on branches etc?

The main reason I mention this is my mantis is usually pretty plump and heavy. I'd assume it's pretty hard hanging up there with such a heavy abdomen.


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 29, 2012)

Taller cage and more branches = more of an incentive to climb the branches.

Some of my cages are 3 feet tall.. they'll climb on branches all day long


----------



## Mime454 (Jul 29, 2012)

If you think about it, the top of the cage is the best place to hunt flying prey. It's not surprising that that's their main place to stay.


----------



## Saebjorn9 (Jul 29, 2012)

kitkat39 said:


> Taller cage and more branches = more of an incentive to climb the branches.
> 
> Some of my cages are 3 feet tall.. they'll climb on branches all day long


hah never thought of that...I may have to try this out actually. Sounds like a perfect idea. I'm currently using a generic critter carrier with a plastic ventillated top, the cage is only about 8-9 inches tall.



Mime454 said:


> If you think about it, the top of the cage is the best place to hunt flying prey. It's not surprising that that's their main place to stay.


That is true, yet I've only fed my mantis a few flying moths in her lifetime. Still waiting on my wax worm pupae to hatch. The blue bottles I've been using don't fly yet so there isn't much of a challenge &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Mime454 (Jul 29, 2012)

I think that a lot of insect behavior is predetermined by genes. Mantids are basically the perfect fly catching machines and it would make since for evolution to make them want to get as high as the can to catch the flies.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jul 30, 2012)

Chinese mantises tend to snub sticks and leaves. They aren't a species that feels the need to hide. Even in my large cages they spend most of their time hanging on the mesh walls right around the ceiling or on the ceilling itself. When I have one out in my room it isn't usual for them to end up around the ceiling top of my bunkbed either.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2012)

Most captive mantids do what you describe. I rarely use any sticks or branches because they can interfere with molting. I do use them with tiny nymphs though. No reason to try and change the behavior.


----------



## Saebjorn9 (Jul 30, 2012)

Rick said:


> Most captive mantids do what you describe. I rarely use any sticks or branches because they can interfere with molting. I do use them with tiny nymphs though. No reason to try and change the behavior.


gocha gocha, and yeah I have noticed they can interfere with moulting. One of my mantises molted from the ceiling and when she hung from her old skin to dry she ended up hitting the branch and falling off. Thankfully there weren't any injuries.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow, it's amazing it survived after a molting fall!


----------



## Searsy (Aug 12, 2012)

I turned my standard critter tanks on the side for some added height. They still prefer the ceiling though so some I've netted the top to help them grip. But they do have a little explore. Also, means you have side access.

I've noticed my mantis use branches when moulting to hold on to - pulling themselves free from old skin onto lower branches. .


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2012)

Another reason they are on top of things are they have a clear view looking down on things around them, here on bushes I will find them always on the outside of a bush, they may not be on top, but they are where they can see what is coming towards them.


----------



## Extrememantid (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine has one plant in a medium kk, and she just sits on it, and doesn't like to hang from the top, and she's a european!


----------



## Sneaky123 (Aug 14, 2012)

Searsy said:


> I turned my standard critter tanks on the side for some added height. They still prefer the ceiling though so some I've netted the top to help them grip. But they do have a little explore. Also, means you have side access.
> 
> I've noticed my mantis use branches when moulting to hold on to - pulling themselves free from old skin onto lower branches. .


Well, you just made my day. Im gonna do that.


----------

